# I am pretty happy with the first grow quality.



## sharonp (Dec 19, 2020)

The buzz from my Lemon Haze so far is very nice and fairly strong.  I didn't have to smoke a lot to get high and it will last me awhile. I had a lot of smaller buds on the first plant and they are done hanging and in jars. The bigger buds are still hanging. The second plant had more colas and I let that one get more trichomes, so hopefully the high from that is even better.  

My next grow, I have to train my plants sooner and make sure my canopy is all the same height. Additionally, I can only flower two plants under my light and I probably need another light in the future.  I am going to try a photo period next.  Although, it was nice getting weed in 8 weeks and will probably still grown autoflowers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Sharon  Great Job, my 1st attempt many yrs ago was an outdoor crop that I harvested way to early (no buds at all) I was 15-16 and no clue, threw seeds in ground and bam watched grow.
End of Aug half got ripped (most likely by a sleazebag friend) so down the rest came.
Had to smoke 10 joints to catch a buzz, but it was my weed LOL.
It gets better, wait until you grow your 1st lb from one plant, You will get there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2020)

Well if it didnt have any buds no wonder you didn't get high. Funny bastard smoking leaves with little to no triches.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Well if it didnt have any buds no wonder you didn't get high. Funny bastard smoking leaves with little to no triches.


Well being 15 never seeing a real weed plant growing before (no internet back then) I did pretty good
The leaf and maybe some really small bud sites (buds look different these days) back then they small and skimpy looking.  But it took at least 4 jays between 2 people to feel a little high , but we did catch a buzz, I smoked some good weed from my sisters stash on numerous occasions prior.
But yes mostly leaves and it tasted like it .
We sang that song


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2020)

You got high from oxygen deprivation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Yep we were Noobs


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Well being 15 never seeing a real weed plant growing before (no internet back then) I did pretty good
> The leaf and maybe some really small bud sites (buds look different these days) back then they small and skimpy looking.  But it took at least 4 jays between 2 people to feel a little high , but we did catch a buzz, I smoked some good weed from my sisters stash on numerous occasions prior.
> But yes mostly leaves and it tasted like it .
> We sang that song



We've grown so much from back then. enjoy all


----------



## sharonp (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks Roster,  I have one more seed of this strain I will definitely be growing.  I have smoked plenty of leave too when it was all I had years ago. I did get a plant to bud using Miracle Grow outside once before. I didn't dry it right though. Thankfully, all that is behind us with all the information now.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 4, 2021)

Yup, remember those days....throw seeds and hope for the best!

In college, my friend growing received a letter from city telling to cut the weeds (6 ft tall) down!

Lots of leaves...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 4, 2021)

That put me on the hunt for a purchase I made back then. An Isomerizer it was called. 

Sort of a giant percolator/extractor/isomerizer device for oil. Probably lost it in a move. Haven't seen it since late 70's or early 80s.

probably just as well, ancient heat lamp technology....and I do use that term in it's most charitable manner.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2021)

*sharonp, don't forget to post a pic in the March Bud of the Month contest. Ya never know.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah that ∆∆∆


----------

